

Black hole caught snacking on a star - vmyy99
http://www.futurity.org/top-stories/black-hole-caught-snacking-on-a-star/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story, in case you want to read it from other
sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3927666>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3921788>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3921226>

None have comments.

